# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a historical event/period

## MapMappingMapped

It just might have been done before, but I think it would be an interesting challenge. Any event or period from the French Revolution to the Greek-Persian wars, or even, to be more original, the Ice Age (I can imagine all the cool ideas that would come from this) or the Tikal hiatus. It can be a campaign map following an army's advance, or a map of the concerned territories at the time of whatever event/period you've chosen. It can be anything, as long as it's grouped under the above title. Who's with me...?

----------


## Abu Lafia

*takes the _Putzger Historischer Weltatlas_ from the shelf* Wonderful idea!  :Smile:

----------

